# The Nimrods



## littleowl (Aug 10, 2013)




----------



## That Guy (Aug 10, 2013)




----------



## Rainee (Aug 12, 2013)

Wow some planes littleowl.. the planes of yesterdays are the best.. thanks for sharing..


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 12, 2013)

Very nice pictures Littleowl!


----------



## littleowl (Aug 13, 2013)

Thanks all.
I am just a aim and hope photographer.
Never had a lesson.nthego:


----------



## That Guy (Aug 13, 2013)

littleowl said:


> Thanks all.
> I am just a aim and hope photographer.
> Never had a lesson.nthego:



Uncle Sam handed me a Nikon and I, too, got no real training aside from OJT which resulted in my also becoming an aim and pray photographer...  Praying that I got the shot and not get shot...


----------

